# impossibile masterizzare dvd dati : input/output error

## magowiz

Ogni volta che tento di masterizzare un dvd dati mi viene fuori questo messaggio di errore , sia con k3b che con nautilus-cdburner che con graveman.

Cosa può essere? Come posso risolvere?

EDIT: come messaggio d'errore mi viene fuori anche OPC non riuscito, provare a scrivere a 1x, anche quando provo a scrivere a 1x

----------

## topper_harley

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Ogni volta che tento di masterizzare un dvd dati mi viene fuori questo messaggio di errore , sia con k3b che con nautilus-cdburner che con graveman.
> 
> Cosa può essere? Come posso risolvere?
> 
> EDIT: come messaggio d'errore mi viene fuori anche OPC non riuscito, provare a scrivere a 1x, anche quando provo a scrivere a 1x

 

Da qualche giorno ho lo stesso identico problema.

Growisofs mi da sempre input/output error.

Non riesco più a masterizzare i dvd nemmeno con cdrecord e con wodim (app-cdr/cdrkit).

L'unico che funziona purtroppo è nero....

----------

## magowiz

up

EDIT: io non riesco neanche con nero che mi da unspecified target error, che sia un problema dei supporti?

----------

## randomaze

dmesg cosa dice?

Avete provato a cambiare marca dei supporti (magari investendo un paio di euro in più?)

Avete provato anche a sostituire crecord con cdrkit?

Dimenticavo: di che kernel stiamo parlando? E di che lettore (marca e modello)?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Se il SW non è stato aggiornato, ed i supporti non sono pacco, potreste appena aver scoperto di aver bisogno di un nuovo masterizzatore.

----------

## topper_harley

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> dmesg cosa dice?
> 
> Avete provato a cambiare marca dei supporti (magari investendo un paio di euro in più?)
> 
> Avete provato anche a sostituire crecord con cdrkit?
> ...

 

Il fatto che fino a un paio di settimane fa funzionasse correttamente mi fa supporre che i supporti non c'entrino. Comunque ho provato con diverse marche, oltre che con dei riscrivibili del cui funzionamento ero certo.

Già sostituito cdrecord con con cdrkit, ma ache wodim mi da un non meglio specificato input error.

Il kernel è un 2.6.17-r6 (suspend2 sources). Kernel che uso da diverso tempo.

Il lettore è questo:

```
     

     *-cdrom

          description: DVD-RAM writer

          product: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-831S

          physical id: 0

          bus info: ide@1.0

          logical name: /dev/hdc

          version: 1.40

          capabilities: packet atapi cdrom removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

          configuration: mode=udma2

        *-disc

             physical id: 0

             logical name: /dev/hdc

```

----------

## GiRa

Metodo del fesso: prova un chmod 755 di growisofs.

Se avvii growisofs da riga di comando cosa ti dice?

----------

## riverdragon

Provate a ritrovare l'ebuild di growisofs, se non sbaglio poco tempo fa è stato aggiornato e elog segnalava un comando da lanciare in caso di errori.

----------

## GiRa

ulimit -l unlimited si usa per una questione di buffer nel kernel.

Rimango convinto che un chmod di prova potrebbe andare, non so perchè ma va  :Very Happy: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> ulimit -l unlimited si usa per una questione di buffer nel kernel.
> 
> Rimango convinto che un chmod di prova potrebbe andare, non so perchè ma va 

 

I permessi di growisofs sono corretti. Come ho già detto più su non funzionano neppure cdrecord e wodim (app-cdr/cdrkit).

----------

## Deus Ex

A me è successo che si presentasse questo problema quando ho aggiornato udev alla versione 103. Infatti sono ritornato alla 090 e tutto rifunziona  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> A me è successo che si presentasse questo problema quando ho aggiornato udev alla versione 103. Infatti sono ritornato alla 090 e tutto rifunziona 

 

Avevi un problema di I/O error o di permessi?

----------

## magowiz

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Metodo del fesso: prova un chmod 755 di growisofs.
> 
> Se avvii growisofs da riga di comando cosa ti dice?

 

```
# growisofs

growisofs: previous "session" device is not specified, do use -M or -Z option

```

----------

## magowiz

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> dmesg cosa dice?

 

```
# dmesg | grep hdc

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8078-0x807f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hdc: Slimtype DVDRW SOSW-852S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

```

 *Quote:*   

> Avete provato a cambiare marca dei supporti (magari investendo un paio di euro in piï¿½?)

 

non ancora

 *Quote:*   

> Avete provato anche a sostituire crecord con cdrkit?

 

lo proverÃ²

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dimenticavo: di che kernel stiamo parlando?

 

```

# uname -a

Linux travelmate 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 #5 Fri Nov 17 21:03:08 CET 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

 *Quote:*   

> E di che lettore (marca e modello)?

 

il lettore Ã¨ quello specificato nel messaggio precedente

----------

## topper_harley

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> A me è successo che si presentasse questo problema quando ho aggiornato udev alla versione 103. Infatti sono ritornato alla 090 e tutto rifunziona 

 

Ho provato tutte le versini stabili di udev, con relativo etc-update e riavvio della macchina.

Purtroppo nessun risultato.

----------

## GiRa

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *GiRa wrote:*   Metodo del fesso: prova un chmod 755 di growisofs.
> 
> Se avvii growisofs da riga di comando cosa ti dice? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Intendevo una roba del tipo: 

```
growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -R -J files
```

 oppure 

```
growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=img.iso
```

----------

## topper_harley

 *GiRa wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*    *GiRa wrote:*   Metodo del fesso: prova un chmod 755 di growisofs.
> 
> Se avvii growisofs da riga di comando cosa ti dice? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ecco qui:

```
andrea@caffeine ~ $ growisofs --speed=1 -Z /dev/hdc=/home/p2p/mldonkey/incoming/directories/SabayonLinux-x86-3.2/SabayonLinux-x86-3.2.iso

Executing 'builtin_dd if=/home/p2p/mldonkey/incoming/directories/SabayonLinux-x86-3.2/SabayonLinux-x86-3.2.iso of=/dev/hdc obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/hdc: "Current Write Speed" is 2.5x1352KBps.

:-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error

:-( write failed: Input/output error

```

----------

## randomaze

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error
> 
>  write failed: Input/output error

 

Credo che ci sia qualcosa di danneggiato, se non é il supporto potrebbe essere il masterizzatore.

Per caso hai un'altro sistema operativo con cui puoi verificare che non ci siano problemi nel device?

----------

## topper_harley

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error
> 
>  write failed: Input/output error 
> 
> Credo che ci sia qualcosa di danneggiato, se non é il supporto potrebbe essere il masterizzatore.
> ...

 

Il problema non sembra essere il masterizzatore, in quanto NeroLinux funziona senza troppi problemi.

----------

## magowiz

nel mio caso invece ho risolto, era causa del supporto, prima neanche in windows riuscivo a masterizzare mentre ora avendo cambiato supporto sto masterizzando con k3b su linux. Non metto il tag risolto perchè topper_harley non ha ancora risolto.

----------

## CoBr0u7

Ragazzi riuscite a darmi una mano?

non riesco a capire per quale motivo K3b non mi masterizza piu...

eccolo il debug

```

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.0rc3

 

KDE Version: 3.5.5

QT Version:  3.3.6

Kernel:      2.6.19-gentoo-r2-by-CoBr0x

Devices

-----------------------

MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-841S 1.00 (/dev/hdb, ) [CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, Restricted Overwrite]

 

Used versions

-----------------------

growisofs: 7.0

 

growisofs

-----------------------

Executing 'builtin_dd if=/dev/fd/0 of=/dev/hdb obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/hdb: "Current Write Speed" is 8.2x1352KBps.

   /2741729280 ( 0.1%) @0.0x, remaining 174:12 RBU 100.0% UBU   2.1%

   /2741729280 ( 0.1%) @0.0x, remaining 290:21 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

   /2741729280 ( 0.1%) @0.0x, remaining 377:27 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

   /2741729280 ( 0.1%) @0.0x, remaining 464:34 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

:-[ WRITE@LBA=300h failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error

:-( write failed: Input/output error

/dev/hdb: flushing cache

/dev/hdb: closing track

:-[ CLOSE TRACK failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error

/dev/hdb: closing disc

:-[ CLOSE DISC failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error

 

growisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/hdb=/dev/fd/0 -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=tracksize:1338735 -dvd-compat -speed=8 -overburn -use-the-force-luke=bufsize:32m
```

invece questo è l'output del mio /dev/hdb (DVD-RW)

```

$ dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd

INQUIRY:                [MATSHITA][DVD-RAM UJ-841S ][1.00]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

 Mounted Media:         1Bh, DVD+R

 Media ID:              MCC/004

 Current Write Speed:   8.0x1385=11080KB/s

 Write Speed #0:        8.0x1385=11080KB/s

 Write Speed #1:        6.0x1385=8310KB/s

 Write Speed #2:        4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Write Speed #3:        2.4x1385=3324KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#0:    01/2295103 R@8.0x1385=11080KB/s W@8.0x1385=11080KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#1:    01/2295103 R@6.0x1385=8310KB/s W@6.0x1385=8310KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#2:    01/2295103 R@4.0x1385=5540KB/s W@4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#3:    01/2295103 R@2.4x1385=3324KB/s W@2.4x1385=3324KB/s

READ DVD STRUCTURE[#0h]:

 Media Book Type:       00h, DVD-ROM book [revision 0]

 Legacy lead-out at:   *2KB=4700372992

READ DISC INFORMATION:

 Disc status:           blank

 Number of Sessions:    1

 State of Last Session: empty

 "Next" Track:          1

 Number of Tracks:      1

READ TRACK INFORMATION[#1]:

 Track State:           blank

 Track Start Address:   0*2KB

 Next Writable Address: 0*2KB

 Free Blocks:          *2KB

 Track Size:           *2KB

 ROM Compatibility LBA:

READ CAPACITY:          0*2048=0

```

e se vi serve ecco il mio emerge --info

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_rc4-r7 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r2-by-CoBr0x i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r2-by-CoBr0x i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.8

Last Sync: Wed, 17 Jan:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.19

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects /usr/local/layman/xeffects-experimental"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aiglx alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dba dlloader dri dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam fastbuild foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glits glitz glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile iconv idn ieee1394 imlib ipod ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww lm_sensor lm_sensors mad memlimit mikmod mmx mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png posix pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session simplexml slang soap sockets spell spl ssl svg synaptics tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vcd vlc vorbis win32codecs wireless wmf x86 xine xml xml2 xorg xsl xv zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Speriamo di arrivare ad una soluzione   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

Hai provato a fare una ricerca su google e nel forum stesso? io sono riuscito a trovarti questo link:

http://www.slacky.it/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17107

sembra un problema del masterizzatore. su windows riesci a masterizzare? usando altri programmi, per esempio gnomebaker va?

----------

## topper_harley

Stesso masterizzatore e da qualche tempo stesso problema.

Credo che si possa fare un merge di questa discussione  con questa.

----------

## randomaze

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Stesso masterizzatore e da qualche tempo stesso problema.

 

Forse ci avete già provato, se no un tentativo é quello di mettere un vecchio kernel e il vecchio udev.

 *Quote:*   

> Credo che si possa fare un merge di questa discussione  con questa.

 

Fatto.

----------

## topper_harley

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   Stesso masterizzatore e da qualche tempo stesso problema. 
> 
> Forse ci avete già provato, se no un tentativo é quello di mettere un vecchio kernel e il vecchio udev.
> 
> 

 

Io ho provato a downgradare udev alla veresione più bassa presente in portage e ho anche downgradato tutti i pacchetti correlati, facendo poi un revdep-rebuild, ma non è servito. Il kernel che uso è sempre il solito che in precedenza funzionava.

Ho notato comunque un decadimento drastico delle funzionalità del lettore/masterizzatore. Da qualche giorno non fa nemmeno più il boot da cd e, la maggior parte dei dischi che inserisco nel lettore ottengo da dmesg qualcosa tipo: "Questo disco non ha nessuna traccia che riconosco".

Ho trovato in rete un upgrade del firmware, ma purtroppo è un file .exe e con wine non riesco a flasharlo. Ci vorrebbe una partizione windows che attualmente non ho...

----------

## randomaze

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Io ho provato a downgradare udev alla veresione più bassa presente in portage e ho anche downgradato tutti i pacchetti correlati, facendo poi un revdep-rebuild, ma non è servito. Il kernel che uso è sempre il solito che in precedenza funzionava.

 

Le parti in gioco sono:

- Hardware (Masterizzatore)

- Software sul Masterizzatore (firmware)

- Software sul PC (kernel+udev)

- Software di Masterizzazione (cdrecord, growisofs, ...)

Se non ricordo male, usando nerolinux il kernel é bypassato perché il programma usa i suoi driver interni, quindi:

- Hardware (Masterizzatore)

- Software sul Masterizzatore (firmware)

- Software sul PC (nerolinux)

Ora, dici che il masterizzatore sta bene perché usando nerolinux funziona (il degrado delle prestazioni avviene anche li?).

Suppongo che anche il firmware stia bene, e dato che non puoi flasharlo suppongo che sia sempre quello dalla notte dei tempi.

Se il kernel non é cambiato (in nulla? Non lo hai ricompilato, aggiunto moduli, o cambiato configurazione?), i programmi sono quelli e con nerolinux tutto funziona correttamente qualcosa non torna... hai cambiato configurazione del PC? Aggiunto/tolto dischi, schede o altro? Dispositivi USB attaccati?

----------

## topper_harley

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora, dici che il masterizzatore sta bene perché usando nerolinux funziona (il degrado delle prestazioni avviene anche li?).
> 
> Suppongo che anche il firmware stia bene, e dato che non puoi flasharlo suppongo che sia sempre quello dalla notte dei tempi.
> ...

 

Quamdo avevo scritto che nerolinux funziona non avevo fatto molti test.

Purtroppo nerolinux scrive solo su alcuni supporti e non sempre va a buon fine.

Anche wodim un paio di volte ha funzionato.

Purtroppo ogni prova che faccio mi costa un dvd (si lo so che ci sono i riscrivibili, ma nell'ultima settimana ne ho bruciati 4), e facendo un paio di conti mi conviene acquistare un masterizzatore esterno.

La cosa che mi fa pensare ad un problema hardware è che anche il lettore ha smepre più problemi:

```

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

```

questo per esempio è quello che mi dice dmesg se inserisco il disco minimal di gentoo (che in passato so per certo che funzionava).

Il fatto che poi non riesca a fare il boot da cd mi fa pensare che kernel e udev non siano coinvolti.

----------

## ^Stefano^

Potresti provare a smontarlo tutto e pulirlo bene bene. Cercare in rete una guida sulla ricalibrazione ed eseguire quella. Praticamente accanto alla lente vi è una vitina, va girata un poco per volta fino a quando non torna alle prestazioni ottimali. È un operazione che può rimettertelo in sesto come uccidertelo definitivamente. Non hai nessun amico con windows che ti può prestare per mezz'ora uno slot per inserire il tuo masterizzatore? lo monti, aggiorni il firmware e lo smonti. Intanto cogli l'occasione per fare delle prove.

----------

## topper_harley

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> Potresti provare a smontarlo tutto e pulirlo bene bene. Cercare in rete una guida sulla ricalibrazione ed eseguire quella. Praticamente accanto alla lente vi è una vitina, va girata un poco per volta fino a quando non torna alle prestazioni ottimali. È un operazione che può rimettertelo in sesto come uccidertelo definitivamente. Non hai nessun amico con windows che ti può prestare per mezz'ora uno slot per inserire il tuo masterizzatore? lo monti, aggiorni il firmware e lo smonti. Intanto cogli l'occasione per fare delle prove.

 

Si tratta di un laptop... Dove posso trovare una buona guida per smontarlo?

----------

## ^Stefano^

Ho fatto una ricerca veloce, non spiega come smontare un laptop per arrivare al masterizzatore, però spiega bene, con foto, cosa fare una volta arrivati al suddetto.

http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/archive/index.php/t-624135.html

http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=624946

Ti consiglio di fare davvero il tutto con calma perchè è un attimo devastarlo definitivamente   :Confused: 

Prima di fare questa operazione vedi se da linux puoi aggiornare il firmware. Ma se è un problema di calibrazione, come penso io, non c'è firmware che tenga. Il tempo e l'usura hanno fatto si che il trimmer si spostasse dalla posizione originale.

----------

## noice

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> Prima di fare questa operazione vedi se da linux puoi aggiornare il firmware. Ma se è un problema di calibrazione, come penso io, non c'è firmware che tenga.

 

pultroppo mi sa che difficilmente l'aggiornamento del firmware lo puoi fare da linux..anche a me è capitato di doverlo aggiornare ma ho dovuto farlo da windows, se ti interessa vedi qui.

ciao  :Wink: 

----------

